# Pentium D mobo w/ AGP???



## error_f0rce (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking for a mobo with a 945/955X chipset for a Pentium D 930 3.0GHz dual-core.... here's the catch: it's need to have an AGP 8X slot, not a PCIe  (although I supposed both would be ok too).

I know ASUS doesn't have any that have 945/955X with AGP, they are all PCIe.  Been looking around and can't find any  

Anybody know of a brand that produces such a board?


----------



## Aevum (Jun 15, 2006)

check out asrock, they seem to do some weird voodoo to make newer socket 775 P4 chips run on the old i865 chipset

there are also via PT880 boards that will give you AGP with socket 775, but im not sure how trustworthy is via on intel plataforms,


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2006)

i945/955 chipset is PCI-E ONLY. afaik.

skt 775 can have agp using only i865/875. iirc.


----------



## tofu (Jun 16, 2006)

Check out the asus P5P800SE http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=26&model=629&modelmenu=1

Pentium D and AGP


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys!  
ASRock does make some funky stuff, I'll give them that!  But check this out from NewEgg:

ASRock 775Dual-880Pro Socket T (LGA 775) VIA PT880 Pro ATX Intel Motherboard -
Retail
Model #: 775Dual-880Pro
Item #: N82E16813157080

This baby has an  AGP 8X _and_ a PCIex16, yeah!  
It is geared for the dual-core Pentium D's and such.
What do you think of it?  Anyone else have an ASRock?  Good, bad, ugly?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 16, 2006)

Heard of it, never thought about it, heard bad, heard good. Go to google and search something like "ASRock 775Dual-880Pro Review". You should get quite a bit of reviews.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 16, 2006)

Aevum said:
			
		

> there are also via PT880 boards that will give you AGP with socket 775, but im not sure how trustworthy is via on intel plataforms,



My motherboard uses the PT880 chipset with socket 478 and it's quite stable.  It isn't the best overclocker in the world, but that's Abit's fault.  I'm not sure if the same applyes to 775.


----------



## tofu (Jun 16, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys!
> ASRock does make some funky stuff, I'll give them that!  But check this out from NewEgg:
> 
> ASRock 775Dual-880Pro Socket T (LGA 775) VIA PT880 Pro ATX Intel Motherboard -
> ...



On the Intel side, ASRock is just ugly as hell. 

However, on some select AMD Mobo's they are just as terrific as MSI, or Gigabyte (notice I did not mention DFI  )


----------



## strick94u (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm running a asus p5vdc-mx its a via400 775 with 8x agp cant over clock it much but its running at 2.9 insted of 2.6 and is picky on its memory the ddr2 runs slower than ddr1 so ddr1 it is


----------



## Aevum (Jun 17, 2006)

via use to be rubbish in the old days, i never used them since my old KT266 gave me heaps of problems, personaly i know intel chips run best on intel chipsets, but i couldnt give a clear view on the quality of vias current products based on a 5 year old product


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 19, 2006)

tofu said:
			
		

> Check out the asus P5P800SE http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=26&model=629&modelmenu=1
> 
> Pentium D and AGP


Wich I had known that before I bought my AG8!  I wouldn't consider VIA, remember seeing many reviews complaining about speed and stability, however, price and features you couldn't find anywhere else.

Personally, I'd reccommend an intel chipset for an intel CPU - especially dual core and HT.  it is a shame intel scrapped AGP pretty much wholesale, it is not dead!


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I placed the order for the ASRock 775Dual-VSTA board and a Pentium D 930 3.0 CPU   with x2 512MB Corsair Value DDR2 667 (PC5300) sticks (crappy latency, but cheap), so we'll see how it goes.  I'll let you know if that board was total crap... I seem unable to find an actual review of it from an end user.

Sasqui, nice system, I assume your X800 GTO is an R480?  Nice clock on that.  I also ordered a Zalman VF900 VGA cooler for my X800 GTO R430, so we'll see if I can OC that a bit... too bad the core in the R430's are so *$&#% stubborn  

I plan on keeping the Presler 930 and DDR2 RAM at stock speeds, with a slight OC on the X800 GTO.  With the system mentioned what would be your guess be for 3DMark05 scores?  I'm hoping for around 5100, do you think that is about right?  

Also wondering (impossible to tell if ordering online) what build that Pentium D 930 is, B1 or C1.  Apparently the heat dissapation & idle power consumption features were disabled in the B1 build because they were unstable.  But in the C1 build they fixed it, and have been releasing those for a couple months.  I believe the two builds even have the same Intel product number.   Anyone know????


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment...  it's actually the R430 - got lucky from Newegg, it seems just around that time, those cards stopped being unlockable.  I got the video card, because I was having a hard time finding an AGP board to support the 775, but it all worked out   The core would go to 550 on air, and the 570 on water - decent numbers from what I've read.

Lately, I've been locking up a lot playing the latest HL - even when the card is back down to stock, trying to figure that one out.   I'm pushing it to the limit at the 1920x1200 resolution!

Good luck with the ASRock!!!


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 20, 2006)

> The core would go to 550 on air, and the 570 on water - decent numbers from what I've read.



Wow, that _is_ unheard of for an R430, very cool though!   How's the stability at those clocks?  At what point do you start seeing artifacts show up?  I also have an R430, mine is a SAPPHIRE (unlocked to 16 pipes).  Yeah, got mine from newegg also, what a great prices on those!!   AGP is still hanging in there!! 

I believe (I'll have to check) the highest I got mine to go (stable) was 438/590.  Any higher and I start getting loads of artifacts.  I'm using ATiTool .24 myself, you?


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 21, 2006)

I've gotten my R430 up to 450/580 on stock cooling.  I'm ordering an arctic silencer soon to see how much farther I can push it.


----------



## KraezeTech (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey error f0rce,
Just wondering how that ASRock 775Dual-VSTA  board is.....as i was hoping to get one myself. I have a great AGP card which i dont wanna give up, but i also want a piece of the Conroe action. That MB supports the intel core duo plus AGP so......hints, comments etc would be highly appreciated!


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 2, 2006)

KraezeTech said:
			
		

> Hey error f0rce,
> Just wondering how that ASRock 775Dual-VSTA  board is.....as i was hoping to get one myself. I have a great AGP card which i dont wanna give up, but i also want a piece of the Conroe action. That MB supports the intel core duo plus AGP so......hints, comments etc would be highly appreciated!


So far I like it ok.  It was a good new board (june?), good price, and I haven't met anyone that has one yet.  You can OC really easy on it, but can't up the vcore (not a big problem unless you're an uber-clocker).  Everything ran great out of the box and I prefer the BIOS format to any I've had before... if you get one, just remember, on these you hold F2 instead of DEL to enter bios... that threw me for a loop the first time  
They support DDR and DDR2 RAM, AGP and some PCIe cards (not x16), SATA RAID config, and the PT880 VIA chipset supports all the dual cores... so far I'd give it a 7/10, especially considering price.  

Would I still buy one knowing how it works... yes.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813157092 this is an exeption but NEVER EVER GO ASROCK UNLESS U HAVE TO...they suck... the pci express is actually x4 and cant support anything this was the most expensive 1 i can find
edit: lol i didnt read the otherposts and didnt realize u alredy ordered it


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 2, 2006)

KraezeTech said:
			
		

> I have a great AGP card which i dont wanna give up...


Read above, hence my advise.  I do agree they aren't the best for PCIe.  When I go PCIe, sometime down the road, I'll go ASUS P5WD2 or something of the sort.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 2, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Well I placed the order for the ASRock 775Dual-VSTA board and a Pentium D 930 3.0 CPU   with x2 512MB Corsair Value DDR2 667 (PC5300) sticks (crappy latency, but cheap), so we'll see how it goes.  I'll let you know if that board was total crap... I seem unable to find an actual review of it from an end user.
> 
> Sasqui, nice system, I assume your X800 GTO is an R480?  Nice clock on that.  I also ordered a Zalman VF900 VGA cooler for my X800 GTO R430, so we'll see if I can OC that a bit... too bad the core in the R430's are so *$&#% stubborn
> 
> ...


gee my setup consistanly hits 5920/6100 high on 05 with a 805 d and a x800 xt so you should be in great shape have fun


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 2, 2006)

strick94u said:
			
		

> gee my setup consistanly hits 5920/6100 high on 05 with a 805 d and a x800 xt so you should be in great shape have fun


yeah, i'm only getting 5597 right now, think my R430 max clock of 443 is holding me back.  We are over 100 apart on our clock speeds, that makes all the difference in the world.  Still... I wonder if flashing the GTO with an XT bios would increase performance over just the 16 pipes... anyone know?


----------



## KraezeTech (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks error f0rce, your a champion.....conroe support is the only reason i'm considering the Asrock Dual board. Seeing the 3DMark05 and Aquamark scores in comparison to what i get with my P4 478, my cpu upgrade has to be substantial....strick94u (hey matey) gets round about the same as me in 3DMark 05....6105, Aquamark 3 ...67500...hes got a newer 775 P4...this business of cpus confuses the hell outta me, i just want to upgrade to an respectable gaming rig (guess it'll be just the cpu for now) without the damage to my pockets.
Your comments are welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Asrock i65775 or whatever its called, used i865 chipset, ie ddr1+agp, has support for dual core s775 though. New revision will support Conroe as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

that 930 is a good chip m8,4ghz on air.mine needs 1.31 vcore to goto 4g.some do it with totally stock vcore tho'.the most ive had out of mine was 4.2ghz.

just looked at that asrock board.how much is it?.theres no sataII,only 2 sata 1.mebbe you can get a better board for not much more or the same money.


----------



## KraezeTech (Jul 4, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> just looked at that asrock board.how much is it?.theres no sataII,only 2 sata 1.mebbe you can get a better board for not much more or the same money.



Yeah matey ur right. A very good board is the ASUS A8V...budget with all the goodies of an expensive board (i.e. my other consideration, if i just go with Athlon X2). Unfortunately the latest innovations such as SATA II and DDR2 (with exception of this rare Asrock dual boards) only accompany PCI-Express boards. I figure it has to do with greater compatibility between the technologies.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

well the best agp card supporting mobo seems to be the asrock 1... agp is slowly becoming obsolete and so are the mobos so do urself a favor and get pci-e so u have about 200 more mobos to pick from... not just the 19 for agp....


----------



## KraezeTech (Jul 5, 2006)

Fair argument there, i'm just gonna find it hard to part with my Nvidia 6800 Ultra...i'd like to move on to PCI-Express....but i upgrade my PC one part at a time..(i'm a student, need the $$$ for partying)....


----------



## Fizzer (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello

Sorry for Bumping such an old thread BUT this really applies to what I am looking to do.

I just got a GainWood Bliss 7800GS+ 512Mb AGP (7900GT in AGP guise) to hopefully extend my old system until early next year when i can go conroe.

Problem is I killed my trusty old 2.4 P4 

Now I'm looking at getting a cheap Pentium 805 D and was wondering how any you guys got on with the performance of the AGP slot on the ASRock 775Dual-880Pro...

I have read a few reviews that it wasn't that good.????


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

*ok NEVER get the asrock dual775880pro... it has no voltage control in bios and will hinder ur 805 useless to overclocking...SECOND, NEVER i mean NEVER call the pentium d CHEAP*


----------



## NickS (Jul 5, 2006)

Why not call it cheap.. it is? lol


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

its not *"cheap"* but actually can overclock to 4ghz


----------



## Fizzer (Jul 5, 2006)

> SECOND, NEVER i mean NEVER call the pentium d CHEAP



Hmm!!  I hope I didn't offend  

I do realise the potential of this CPU BUT it's just so hard to Find and AGP soloution??

OK... Intel Core 2 DUO Conroe 2.67GHz - £350  Intel Pentium 4 805 Dual Core - £72  

Lets say cost effective then...

A no no for ASrock. I was bitten by the 478 Dual.. it's AGP sucked and yes no overclock..

What do I do??

Need a "COST EFFECTIVE" MoBo and CPU with AGP soloution untill next year ????


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

get a new vid card and go to pci express then u can get the motherboard i have... the ECS C-19 NForce 4 SLI XE and get EXTREME OVERCLOCKING RESULTS... my cpu is 4.7 ghz and going up if i put the voltage at 1.6 and if i put a 1.7 i will probably have 5 ghz and my 100% load is 60c and idle is 49C... my vid card is a HIS X800GTO ICEQ2 VIVO and it is at 650/650 idle:53 load:60 and im about to put it at 16 pipes which might raise the temps a little...mabee idle: 55 load: 65


----------



## strick94u (Jul 5, 2006)

Fizzer said:
			
		

> Hmm!!  I hope I didn't offend
> 
> I do realise the potential of this CPU BUT it's just so hard to Find and AGP soloution??
> 
> ...


I bought the 805 d becuase it was cheap


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

some1 here wants to be shot   lol jk but really in quality they arnt cheap


----------



## Fizzer (Jul 5, 2006)

> get a new vid card and go to pci express



Wish I could afford it right now I can't...   

Got about £200 so need a AGP CPU/MoBo combo to put with my Geil PC400 memory to see me through until next year when I do a FULL system upgrade.

Anyway I really want to see what this 7800GS+ Card can do  .....


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

well... gl playing on very low...


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 5, 2006)

IMO, unless you can clock it from stock vcore, don't.  rpg's specs say his cpu is at 4.7 from 3GHz, running 1.55vcore... you might be able to bump it that high and brag about it, but you'd never want to run your system at that all the time.  Upping your vcore just means frying your cpu sooner.  As good ol' George W. Bush said, "Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but maybe tomorrow."   

I really like the mobo I have, I can still OC my CPU a lot with stock vcore and I know it's safe and can run it everyday.  Do you want to burn out another CPU?  

IMO, check out ASRock 775Dual-VSTA.  It's a decent, affordable, AGP solution for Pentium D's.  And in the future, when I get a Conroe, then I'm going PCIe... till then, AGP is good enough for me  http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php?masterid=21418719&search=asrock+775dual-vsta

btw... unless you are an uber-tech head, do you _really_ need SATAII???  I guarantee you, you would _not_ notice a difference in game performance between SATA & SATAII besides maybe a second or two when loading a level.  There are truly few applications for speed of that kind.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

well i do and it didnt fry yet


----------



## Fizzer (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advice *error_f0rce*...  Problem is that paticular flavour of the 775Dual isn't around here in the UK. Well I can't seem to find 1 at the moment.

I am running the 7800GS+ at the moment on my OLD SiS661 MoBo with a P4 2.8 in it. Getting 3DMark03 scores of 15K+ and still tweaking.

I am quite happy with this AGP card. Just need to decide if I want to go and get an AMD 64 939 or try and get a decent AGP soloution for a 805D to really unlock the potential of this card.


----------



## rockit00 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello, Did you know that the AsRock ConRoe 865PE is available in the U.K.? The Board seems to support every Intel LGA 775 CPU From Celeron to Core2 Extreme. It is for DDR1 and AGP also!!!


----------

